# Problem removing the alternator....



## dmlsupra (Jul 1, 2007)

My alternator is dead, and I began removig it, I follow all the step here 

http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/1b/5b/ef/0900823d801b5bef/repairInfoPages.htm

But either my alternator stock there, or I miss something... All the bolt shown on this picture were removed. Did I forgot something???










Thanks


----------



## dmlsupra (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone????


----------

